# Spouse visa application (cash in hand)



## mizn (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello. 
I have a query which I hope you may be able to advise me about. Currently I am preparing the documents / evidence to sponsor for my wife's application of a spouse visa to the UK. 
I have 2 jobs; one job at Tesco Stores for which my salary is paid into my bank account at the end of the month; another job at ...... for which I get paid cash in hand at the end of the month. I deposit the salary (which I get paid cash in hand for) into my bank account usually at the beginning of each month. Now the thing is that, I use about £10-£25 from the salary before depositing it into my account, however my pay slips confirm the actual salary I am receiving. My worry is whether the amount I deposit into the account will be regarded, or the amount that is shown on my pay slips? And whether depositing several pounds less into the account than is stated on the pay slips will be a cause of refusal for the application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You must deposit your whole amount into the bank first, and then pay out for things. Otherwise only the net amount deposited will count. If you then find yourself not meeting the requirement of £18,600, application will be put on hold.


----------



## mizn (Apr 18, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You must deposit your whole amount into the bank first, and then pay out for things. Otherwise only the net amount deposited will count. If you then find yourself not meeting the requirement of £18,600, application will be put on hold.


Joppa i will include my P60 form with the application, wont that be proff of the tax i have paid for the job, they will be able to match the total tax i have paid with my payslip?
please let me know


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As Joppa said, if you get paid cash in hand and don't deposit the whole amount they will only take the amount deposited into account regardless of what your P60 indicates.


----------



## sunny321 (Nov 2, 2014)

*Simon*

I am in process of making an application for a spouse visa. i get paid weekly cash in hand however I use some of the money and i deposit in the bank account monthly. I have pay slips to show my relevant gross income. would the visa application be refused on the basis that my bank statements do not correspond with the bank deposit. 
Also should i hire a solicitor, is the application favoured more by officials if a solicitor is used. and if not how hard is it to make an application.

please help....


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Solicitor makes no difference. If you meet the requirements you will get your visa regardless. 

You bank statements must show the whole wage being deposited or you will be rejected.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Just to clarify what _shel said, if you don't deposit the amount reflected on your pay slips then only the amount deposited will be used to calculate if you meet the financial requirement. If that amount works out to be less than £18,600/year, your application will be refused.


----------



## sunny321 (Nov 2, 2014)

hi ...but this contradicts what everyone is saying above... i thought that if the wages put in cash in the bank is not the same as those mentioned on the payslip...the ECO will only consider those deposited in the bank as the income (net) and not the gross income. this is what the Appendix FMSE states. 

also another concern for me is that i started work in june being paid weekly and only deposited the first wage on 1st of july. then after i was depositing the money monthly in the bank to save time and convenience. 
would this be a problem would the deposits be counted even if i put in the weekly wages after a month (as i also have savings which can be combined to fulfil the requirement). 

and secondly would my period of 6 months start from the start of employment or when i put in the first wage in july.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

sunny321 said:


> hi ...but this contradicts what everyone is saying above... i thought that if the wages put in cash in the bank is not the same as those mentioned on the payslip...the ECO will only consider those deposited in the bank as the income (net) and not the gross income.


 And this is different to what Nyclon, posted above, how?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

sunny321 said:


> hi ...but this contradicts what everyone is saying above... i thought that if the wages put in cash in the bank is not the same as those mentioned on the payslip...the ECO will only consider those deposited in the bank as the income (net) and not the gross income.


That's exactly what I said.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

sunny321 said:


> hi ...but this contradicts what everyone is saying above... i thought that if the wages put in cash in the bank is not the same as those mentioned on the payslip...the ECO will only consider those deposited in the bank as the income (net) and not the gross income. this is what the Appendix FMSE states.
> 
> also another concern for me is that i started work in june being paid weekly and only deposited the first wage on 1st of july. then after i was depositing the money monthly in the bank to save time and convenience.
> would this be a problem would the deposits be counted even if i put in the weekly wages after a month (as i also have savings which can be combined to fulfil the requirement).
> ...


 You can only count the period from when you have pay slips *AND* deposited the wage in the bank each week.


----------



## sunny321 (Nov 2, 2014)

Nyclon confirms what is mentioned in the rules and i totally agree with his statement.

I was refering to the post made by shel as she said "You bank statements must show the whole wage being deposited or you will be rejected."

i should have made it clear..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Well you will be rejected unless the amount you choose to deposit doesn't meet the financial requirements.


----------



## sunny321 (Nov 2, 2014)

so the fact that i was putting in the wages monthly even though i was paid weekly this would fail my application. i have pay slips and my relevant taxes were paid and my employer can confirm the payment of cash wages.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes it will be rejected. The deposits need to match your payslip. Depositing it a month later does not prove the money being deposited is your wage. It could be a loan ir from any other source undeclared.


----------



## sunny321 (Nov 2, 2014)

even though i have pay slips and letter from my employer confirming this. if this is the case than what you are saying is that the dates of the payslips must also correspond with the bank deposits.


----------



## sunny321 (Nov 2, 2014)

*spouse visa*

as mentioned by shel...it is just not that the amount of wages on pay slips which should match the bank deposits it is also the dates? 

i find this very worrying as i was paid in cash weekly but only been depositing the wages in the bank on a monthly basis after making a few bill and shopping payments. 
is this confirmed information that if the deposits do not match the dates on the payslips my application will fail. i have payslips and letter from employer

please help..........


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

The dates dont have to match exactly because that would mean going to the bank on the day you are paid, sometimes impossible if you work past bank closing time but they do need to coincide. You cant have the wage slips weekly and deposits monthly. 

Read the financial requirements and you will find it all there.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Shel is right. It's going to be rejected if you didn't put the whole amount into the bank.


----------



## sunny321 (Nov 2, 2014)

thanks again guys...i have studied the FM SE and Appendix financial req 1.7 guidelines. 
the only thing i have noted is that if the amount does not correspond then the deposits only will be used to calculate financial req. however i can not find anything about the dates of wages and bank deposits also have to correspond (even if by a few days).

it would be highly appreciated if you can guide me to the relevant part.


----------

